# String walking and face walking?



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I face walked for a few seasons shooting NFAA field with a barebow FITA style recurve. I used 3 different anchors; 1) three under out to about 35 yards or so where I was point on, 2) split fingers out to about 55 yards where I was again point on, and 3) split fingers under my chin out to 80 yards (never figured out where I was point on, LOL). I shot a gap with secondary vision a la Howard Hill for all my shots except for under 20 yards where the gap was too large and I simply shot instinctively. I could have string walked the under 20 yards shots by counting serving wraps below the arrow and anchoring three under at the desired count at some distance below the nocked arrow and shooting point on. However, I'm pretty good at close range instinctive shooting and focused my energies at the longer ranges where I really need some work. In any event, I was not legal for Trad class as it allows only one anchor so I shot in barebow class, with any compound guys but there were none at the time. In retrospect, I'm not sure why I did this. It was a progression from attempting to shoot field with my hunting recurve and wood arrows, which I found nearly impossible at ranges beyond 35 yards or so. Field shooting requires a large number of arrows to be shot from distances of way too close to WAY too far away. Fun and challenging. I love to watch my arrows soar to distant targets - with any luck at all ...


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I have "played" with both but just get messed up when I go back to my regular way of shooting(not that I am not messed up to start with:wink. Since string/face walking is only legal(to my knowledge) in one recurve only class,IBO's Recurve Unaided, I am not going to spend much time with it.

To answer your question(I am not an expert) string walking involves sliding your fingers down the string from the arrow. Instead of touching the nock you have your fingers a distance down the string. Increasing the distance your fingers are from the arrow decreases the distance you are shooting. This using the point of the arrow to aim. Example: If you are point on at 40 yards when touching the nock with your finger sliding down a quarter inch maybe 35 yards point on. Hope this helps.


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

*Pure Instinct Works Best For Me*

I've tried finger walking and for the most part it worked. Where the failure comes with this method is in estimating distance... If you are out in your estimation it can mean very drastic results.

I've since gone to pure instinct regardless of distance and having both eyes open, which aids in judging distance and proper focus on the target, has helped my shooting in both field and 3D.

This, and lots of practice with what ever method you choose is the key to success, just don't mix it up too much...


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I am both a stringwalker and facewalker. I shoot NFAA barebow, IFAA barebow recurve, FITA barebow, and IBO recurve unaided, all with the same setup. From 7yrds to 35yrds I anchor with my middle finger in the corner of my mouth. 40yrds to 65yrds it's index finger in the corner of my mouth. Over 65yrds it's split finger with middle finger in the corner of my mouth and stacking over the target. For a short tutorial on stringwalking go to:
www.stickbow.com/FEATURES/SHOOTING/walking/index.CFM
I believe stringwalking is the most consistent and accurate barebow aiming method, especially when you get beyond 20yrds. This is because your sight picture is virtually the same for each and every shot, i.e. point on. It is the predominate aiming method in use by the European barebow field archers, but little known/practiced here in the states.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm a face walker and use 4 different anchor points to cover the 6-80 yard range of the NFAA/IFAA Field course. I shoot Barebow class and have beat barebow compound shooters so I guess I'm not scared of them (LOL). For 3D, on the rare occasions I shoot that, I shoot Recurve Unlimited. I see no particular honor or benefit insisting on Traditional class.

Dave


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

String walking... Face Walking...

The principal idea behind both is keeping the sight picture the exact same thing. Whether you are using the sight picture, or using "Gap" to shoot. The idea is to keep the Gap the same, or close enough to where you can shoot consistantly with little effort.

Different ways to string walk...

Most folks use finger method of string walking.

a. Shooting 3 under for short distances.
b. Shooting Split for longer distances.


Other folks will do an actual "string" measurement. They do this my knowing that every "band" on the serving is a certain distance. So they use the bands to accurately place their fingers. They do this by using their thumb nail and counting the number of bands as their thumb slides down the serving. One serving band can equate to 5 feet (or whatever works out for your setup). Thus 2 bands can mean 10 feet closer to you, 3 bands 15 feet. etc.
This kind of string walking is usually done by 3 finger under folks.

Then you have face walking.

Different anchor points on your face. (4 common ways)

1. High anchor point... ring finger at your lip (or lip height) .
2. Medium anchor point... middle finger at your lip(or lip height) .
3. Low anchor point... index finger at your lip(or lip height) .
4. Under chin for longer ranges.

Some folks will not use the crook of the mouth, but certain positions of the arrow nock on their face. Whether it be touching your nose, your eyelid, your hand touching your ear in a certain place, or whatever.

One thing to remember. What works for one person may NOT work for another. You gotta try it all. Most important of all, while you are new, KEEP WITH THE SAME anchor point and finger position that fits you the best until you are good enough to distinguish the differences of all the other ways to anchor and shoot.

Dwayne


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Floxter and Dave T, it's too bad we don't all live closer together. It was lonely shooting barebow recurve up here. Well, that and I got tired of loosing and breaking all my arrows shooting at the $%#@ 80 target, LOL. I'm going to break out my Italian Best Zenit barebow riser this spring and try it out once again.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

AK, I'd love to have you come down to the desert some winter. You could thaw out and shoot some field with me. Heck, I'd even get you into the park for free just to have another barebow recurve shooter around! (smiley face goes here)

Dave

PS: Same goes for Floxter if he wants to get out of Michigan in the cold months. (smile)


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually, I get to Chandler about once a year as my older daughter and her family live there. I could sure stand to be there right about now, as I'm sick and tired of winter. I can't imagine how you stand it up there, AKRuss. Next time I come, I'll try and pack my Zenit and some arrows and we'll get together.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I'll look forward to it Jack! When the time comes PM me and I will give you contact numbers, directions, etc.

Dave


----------

